# 14.7. VPN over IPsec - handbook - ipsec tools



## sixpiece (Dec 6, 2021)

> 14.7.1. Configuring a VPN on FreeBSD​To begin, security/ipsec-tools must be installed from the Ports Collection. This software provides a number of applications which support the configuration.
> 
> - then when I go to ipsec-tools
> 
> ...



So my question is what should I do? and which alternative should I use instead? and why can't the handbook be updated?


----------



## covacat (Dec 6, 2021)

look at  security/strongswan


----------

